# Izzy's Allergies to fleas



## Ina (Apr 27, 2014)

Izzy is my 18 month old 8.5 lbs. Yorkie mix. He was found on the side of the road with three siblings, next to his dead yorkie mother. We have no clue as to the papa, so we have no idea of what type of genetic problems might be on that side.
The vet put him on Trifexis, which is for intestinal worms, heartworm, and fleas. Trifexis does kill the fleas after they bite, but the fleas still bite before death. The vet, and the instructions says a topical can not be used in conjunction with the Trifexis.
Izzy is allergic to the bite, and he will claw himself bloody. I have to put dog shirts on him to keep him from clawing his skin. I also have to use a Hydrocortisone spray to help with the itching and healing.:love_heart:
Does anyone have any advice for me and my Izzy. :anyone:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2014)

We don't have a problem with fleas in my neck o' the woods, but if I did, the first thing I'd try is Diatomaceous Earth (must be Food Grade).  I've heard good things about using this for fleas and other pests, and it is not toxic to the pets/people either...http://www.ehow.com/facts_5817012_diatomaceous-earth-flea-treatment.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2014)

Here are some suggestions in this thread for your Izzy, including lemon extract mixed in water, check out the links too...http://www.petforums.com/showthread.php/1523-Flea-treatment-options  Adding some fish oil or virgin coconut oil to Izzy's diet will also help to hydrate the skin and heal it.  Coconut oil can be applied directly onto the skin, and let soak in before he goes on carpet or furniture.


----------



## Ina (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks Sea, I check out the links. I'm also given him daily, one Benidril capsule mix into small ball of liverworst to help with the itching. I really would like to find something natural, instead of another prescription. :coolthumb:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2014)

Benedryl can suppress the immune system, so although it's okay to give once in awhile, it's not a good idea to use it all the time.  Some things that may help topically are an oatmeal paste.  If Izzy isn't suffering with any yeast infections, then the oatmeal paste can be applied to problem areas.

Another thing is Green Tea, cooled and used as a rinse for the dog, let drip dry.  Chamomile and Calendula teas also make soothing rinses for itching skin on dogs.  If you can buy a Calendula tincture, you can mix with water and spritz on skin as often as needed.  You'll probably find these in health food/vitamin stores.

Hope your baby feels better soon, I know I hate to itch when the mosquitoes bite me all over, drives me nuts!  Hugs for little Izzy. :love_heart:


----------



## Ina (Apr 27, 2014)

Sea, I got Chamomile and green tea already. I buy it in bulk from company in CA. It makes great Christmas gift, and I love drinking it. I see if I can find the Calendula tincture. Thanks again Sea!!:love_heart:


----------



## Ina (May 10, 2014)

Up date!!!  I found a product called Cedarcide that works pretty well so far.  It makes the dog and the house smell like a cedar chest, which we find very pleasant.  It is totally natural, and can be used on people and animals, without staining fabric or other surfaces. It kills all bugs, and is great as a furniture polish. best of all Izzy is a happy dog.:dog:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2014)

Excellent Ina, that was one of the products in the Pet Forums link I posted for Izzy!   So nice to hear that he has some relief from those fleas, I'm sure they were making him miserable.


----------



## Ina (May 10, 2014)

Sea, It works on people as well. Stops those nasty flying pests from biting you. I love the cedar smell that goes all over the house. Much better than those awful artificial flowery smells. And yes I found it through one of the links you provided. Izzy is showing much more energy for playing, and I know he would send you kisses if he could.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2014)

I know it's good for people, I heard a lot of people were having problems with bedbugs, and Cedarcide did the trick for them. :uncomfortableness:  Big hug for little Izzy! :love_heart:


----------

